# ASUS Rampage V X99 chipset, unable to mount 0,0

## Tatsh

Has anyone got this motherboard or another working fully with EFI stub?

So far, I have been successfully getting the system booting but not past this point: https://i.imgur.com/O4XhezY.jpg

I have checked my kernel and I am certain I have the correct items selected. On live USB I can mount the drives, do the handbook steps, etc.

lspci -k output from live USB:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DMI2 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0000

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Address Map, VTd_Misc, System Management (rev 02)

00:05.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Hot Plug (rev 02)

00:05.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 RAS, Control Status and Global Errors (rev 02)

00:05.4 PIC: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 I/O APIC (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0000

00:11.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset SPSR (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8600

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8600

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset MEI Controller #1 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8600

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 85c4

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8600

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset HD Audio Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 864b

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev d5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8600

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset LPC Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8600

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset 6-Port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8600

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8600

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device 2983

        Kernel modules: nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fbb (rev a1)

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device 2983

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8659

07:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 85e2

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

08:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042A USB 3.0 Host Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 85fd

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

ff:0b.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 R3 QPI Link 0 & 1 Monitoring (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 R3 QPI Link 0 & 1 Monitoring

ff:0b.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 R3 QPI Link 0 & 1 Monitoring (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 R3 QPI Link 0 & 1 Monitoring

ff:0b.2 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 R3 QPI Link 0 & 1 Monitoring (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 R3 QPI Link 0 & 1 Monitoring

ff:0c.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers

ff:0c.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers

ff:0c.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers

ff:0c.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers

ff:0c.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers

ff:0c.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Unicast Registers

ff:0f.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Buffered Ring Agent (rev 02)

ff:0f.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Buffered Ring Agent (rev 02)

ff:0f.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 System Address Decoder & Broadcast Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2fe0

ff:0f.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 System Address Decoder & Broadcast Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2fe0

ff:0f.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 System Address Decoder & Broadcast Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2fe0

ff:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 PCIe Ring Interface (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 PCIe Ring Interface

ff:10.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 PCIe Ring Interface (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 PCIe Ring Interface

ff:10.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Scratchpad & Semaphore Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Scratchpad & Semaphore Registers

ff:10.6 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Scratchpad & Semaphore Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Scratchpad & Semaphore Registers

ff:10.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Scratchpad & Semaphore Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Scratchpad & Semaphore Registers

ff:12.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Home Agent 0 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Home Agent 0

ff:12.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Home Agent 0 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Home Agent 0

ff:13.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Target Address, Thermal & RAS Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Target Address, Thermal & RAS Registers

ff:13.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Target Address, Thermal & RAS Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Target Address, Thermal & RAS Registers

ff:13.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder

ff:13.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder

ff:13.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder

ff:13.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder

ff:13.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO Channel 0/1 Broadcast (rev 02)

ff:13.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO Global Broadcast (rev 02)

ff:14.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 0 Thermal Control (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 0 Thermal Control

ff:14.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 1 Thermal Control (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 1 Thermal Control

ff:14.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 0 ERROR Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 0 ERROR Registers

ff:14.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 1 ERROR Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 1 ERROR Registers

ff:14.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO (VMSE) 0 & 1 (rev 02)

ff:14.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO (VMSE) 0 & 1 (rev 02)

ff:15.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 2 Thermal Control (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 2 Thermal Control

ff:15.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 3 Thermal Control (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 3 Thermal Control

ff:15.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 2 ERROR Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 2 ERROR Registers

ff:15.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 3 ERROR Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel 3 ERROR Registers

ff:16.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Target Address, Thermal & RAS Registers (rev 02)

ff:16.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO Channel 2/3 Broadcast (rev 02)

ff:16.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO Global Broadcast (rev 02)

ff:17.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0 Thermal Control (rev 02)

ff:17.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO (VMSE) 2 & 3 (rev 02)

ff:17.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO (VMSE) 2 & 3 (rev 02)

ff:17.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO (VMSE) 2 & 3 (rev 02)

ff:17.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 DDRIO (VMSE) 2 & 3 (rev 02)

ff:1e.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit

ff:1e.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit

ff:1e.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit

ff:1e.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit

ff:1e.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 Power Control Unit

ff:1f.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 VCU (rev 02)

ff:1f.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5 v3/Core i7 VCU (rev 02)

```

Here is the kernel configuration I am trying to use: http://dpaste.com/3B5RENF

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tatsh,

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset 6-Port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 05) 

07:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02) 
```

 both need the AHCI driver

```
CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y
```

 All looks good.

Your error unknown-block(0,0) suggests that the kernel cannot even see the HDD.  However, at the top of your image, the kernel is listing the block devices it can see, with their PARTUUIDs.  sda1 and sda2 can be seen, so thats conflicting messages.

The PARTUUIDs belong to GPT partitions too.

What are you passing to the kernel to tell it where root is?

----------

## Tatsh

I am passing in the CMDLINE option for the kernel:

```

CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=/dev/sda2 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

```

Edit: Just to note, this does work with Grub. So I am wondering why not with EFI alone :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tatsh,

I missed that.  Since grub works, the conclusion is that somehow the CONFIG_CMDLINE= setting is being overwritten but I thought that with the EFI stub, that was not possible.

Try setting 

```
# CONFIG_CMDLINE_OVERRIDE is not set
```

so that only the embedded command line is used.

----------

## Ant P.

Are you booting the kernel binary you think you are?

----------

## Tatsh

I have not tried booting without Grub yet again, but there is something I have never seen before:

```

# cat /proc/cmdline 

root=/dev/sda2 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-3.17.8-gentoo-r1-limelight root=UUID=6c32e104-186c-4e38-86d5-baa5ef08c8f7 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd video=uvesafb:2560x1600-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

```

The BOOT_IMAGE part is the part I have never seen. Is that necessary? Also I have an initrd and it is not mentioned in this command line.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tatsh,

The initrd is loadud where the kernel will find it.  Grub does that and its loaded before control is passed to the kernel.

I think you need to make the initrd built into the kernel for EFI but I don't have EFI to play with.  Prease check that.

Does root=/dev/sda2 and root=UUID=6c32e104-186c-4e38-86d5-baa5ef08c8f7 map to the same thing?

UUID=6c32e104-186c-4e38-86d5-baa5ef08c8f7 should be the filesystem UUID on sda2

----------

